# #JOINTHEDARKORDER



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

I think it’s definitely a step in the right direction. Let’s see where they take this, and how far...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, they have been winning me over in-ring

So, this is a definite step in the right direction outside

Prediction: this time next year everybody will love the DO


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

That video promo was great.

I loved that little nuance where the fat guy held up his broken glasses by the one arm to watch the video.

After seeing this I'm now invested in The Dark Order to see where this story will go.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good stuff. 

Their last few matches I enjoyed. Evil Uno is a better promo than most of the other company (I know not saying much) but this new direction they are going in I'm intrigued.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

It was easily the best Dark Order related thing we've seen.


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

I really enjoyed the video package/infomercial and I think presenting them as a cult is a clever way to go about it. Color me interested to see where this goes.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

This should’ve been done beforehand, but better late than never. Instead of the underwhelming and confusing debut, they should’ve done promos and some random attacks, but this looked really solid.

I do like their in-ring style and I like the very oldschool approach with the heavy guy and the trimmed athletic guy. Nice throwback.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

At least they've got something going on now, so yeah it's step in the right direction.

I'm looking for somebody to join them soon.


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

Intimidator3 said:


> At least they've got something going on now, so yeah it's step in the right direction.
> 
> *I'm looking for somebody to join them soon*.


This is what they need, someone to join them.

But who?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

James Hurley said:


> This is what they need, someone to join them.
> 
> But who?


What if someone has already joined them? We don't know who is under the creeper masks

Skrulls man.... skrulls


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Couldn't complain I'm intrigued


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

James Hurley said:


> This is what they need, someone to join them.
> 
> But who?


Judging by their video, probably need to be looking at one of the “losers” of the company so far.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

And I’m really impressed with the quality of that video segment. It looked fantastic.


----------



## Fellon James (Nov 21, 2019)

Yes This Is the best one and I enjoyed the package Alot


----------



## James Hurley (Oct 28, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What if someone has already joined them? We don't know who is under the creeper masks
> 
> Skrulls man.... skrulls


Oh shit! :mark:


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't believe they FINALLY did a thing with the Dark Order that I actually liked.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I missed this week, Did the fat one lose the gimp mask? If so it’s already 500% better. I seen a quick video on reddit of it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I was a huge fan of the Super Smash Bros so it pleases me that people are slowly coming round to them.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

MJF said:


> I was a huge fan of the Super Smash Bros so it pleases me that people are slowly coming round to them.


SSB were the team i attached myself to when i started watching PWG. They were fucking special and the matches they were having just blew my mind, and i always hoped they'd make it to a bigger stage so they could get the respect they deserved, but the visa issues fucked it up :mj2 

So them joining AEW felt like a second chance for them, but sadly the gimmick turned a lot of people off and they got written off by them, so to see some positive feedback for them in the last two weeks just warms my heart SO much. Hope this new direction leads them to the very top of the card. :cozy


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Being a cult like faction is exactly the direction they should've gone in. Not that I disliked them before, but am now way more interested in them than I was 24 hours ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tweets like this popping up everywhere - people pledging to Join the Dark Order 

Leave it to AEW to get a gimmick over with one video


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197362107605487616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1197359772359675909


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Dark Order video package was "inspired" by a few related scenes in the original Total Recall film, starring Arnold Schwarzenegger... and there's nothing wrong with that. Regardless, it was great to see the follow-up and the potential evolving storyline coming out of last weeks interaction with Jurassic Express.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Good video package but they're look and presentation need to change if you are trying to sell me on them being charismatic cultists.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I liked the promo. It has some potential.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll admit that I wasn't fully invested in them, but this video was definitely a step in the right direction. Looking forward to where it goes from here.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

still trash for me, the first and easiest thing they need to change is ditch the background dancers


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Meh, I found the video package cringe


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Was the spokesman Cody Vance AKA Vanilla Vance?

I think this is a good way to incorporate the SSB gimmick eventually if Uno was a hardcore gamer back when gaming was fringe and thus a "loser" in HS and college. Make a similar story with Grayson. 

(Also it #joindarkorder without the "the")


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Ive really disliked the Dark Order until now, it just goes to show how good writing/gimmicks can turn things around. I'm actually kind of invested in what they do now.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The really needed something added to them and this is for sure intriguing.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Yup, agree'd with everyone else, they now have direction and it's one that has a ton of potential. I'm excited for what happens with them


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I say drop the putties from the act because it's the weirdest part and just start adding midcarders to the stable


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

The Dark Order as a cult wow this is gonna be good. I wasn't particularly interested with them at first but I think this will go a long way.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

elo said:


> Good video package but they're look and presentation need to change if you are trying to sell me on them being charismatic cultists.


I think the idea is that Uno and Grayson are just cult members and the dude in the suit was the leader? At least that's how I interpreted it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I say drop the putties from the act because it's the weirdest part and just start adding midcarders to the stable


Or unmask them to show midcarders. 

But is it a stable? Or just a tag team with minions? Is Evil Uno the leader or just a representative? 

Was the guy in the video the leader or just a spokesman? If Uno isn't the leader, will we ever see him/her? Or forever left off screen/unknown? 

Is Evil Uno the Revolting Blob?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's gotta be a stable. It would be strange to have #jointhedarkorder trending and then have no one actually join the dark order.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I wonder if this was planned before their debut or if they hoped they would be over from their work at the indies?

The timing is good though and if this was done as an afterthought, it certainly seems like they are willing to give their employees a second chance and not drop them as a hot potato if it doesn’t work from day Uno!

Personally I hope the guy doing the presentation in the promo is the mastermind and not Evil Uno, as I think it would work very well, having an evil overlord working behind the scenes and Uno and Stu as his, for now, main enforcers.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I think it's gotta be a stable. It would be strange to have #jointhedarkorder trending and then have no one actually join the dark order.


#joindarkorder could just be for a fanbase. I mean they did try to recruit Stunt so you're probably right. But I like the idea of the putties being regular dudes. 

Have a couple local fans each night fake unmasked backstage after a DO match/interference bit and outed as members of the local community. I think it could be good fun and garner local press even in each city. A legit teacher, or factory worker, or office worker or whatever - pull a couple willing fans out of the crowd, put them in putty gear and then unmask them. Have AEW Twitter name them and post their "mugshot" (with AEW watermark) banning them from all other AEW events or something.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Necrolust said:


> I wonder if this was planned before their debut or if they hoped they would be over from their work at the indies?
> 
> The timing is good though and if this was done as an afterthought, it certainly seems like they are willing to give their employees a second chance and not drop them as a hot potato if it doesn’t work from day Uno!
> 
> Personally I hope the guy doing the presentation in the promo is the mastermind and not Evil Uno, as I think it would work very well, having an evil overlord working behind the scenes and Uno and Stu as his, for now, main enforcers.


I don't think this was planned from the beginning. For example, Chris Jericho wore a Dark Order mask to get the jump on Hangman Page. Now they're pushing putting on the mask as a significant religious gesture. I don't think they would've run that Jericho angle if this was the plan all along.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This is the change they needed... they have me intrigued for sure, because they have been a giant bore so far, so I am optimistic


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes! Finally, we get some context to what The Dark Order is! 

Now the gimmick, at least, makes a little bit more sense. 

Now if they can just fix The Librarians, we'll be set, lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TripleG said:


> Yes! Finally, we get some context to what The Dark Order is!
> 
> Now the gimmick, at least, makes a little bit more sense.
> 
> Now if they can just fix The Librarians, we'll be set, lol.


On BTE, Avalon and Leva have hinted at hating the Librarian gimmick. Luchasaurus squashes Avalon last night. Luchasaurus wiped the floor with Dark Order last week.

Avalon joining would be good story-telling.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Question, the guy talking in the video is just an actor or is he one if the main guys behind the mask?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fans tell AEW that the Dark Order needs more story development and AEW listens. :clap They are already a good in ring team but this turning them into a cult is gold. It was a fun segment and should really help them get over. I def. need more exploration of their cult gimmick. :mark


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

one of the biggest glaring misses of the company so far.....

and they even managed to keep THEM ALIVE!! That vignette saved dark order


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Question, the guy talking in the video is just an actor or is he one if the main guys behind the mask?


I'm not good with faces - not sure if it's this guy 



















Because if it is he's a Nightmare Family member who has been doing Creeper work all along. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164367039919788032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150589897377538048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145703781159591936


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It was a step in the right direction, and honestly should have been done from the beginning.

Hindsight being 20/20, it's clear debuting them with no hype packages or anything was a mistake. Because despite their indy history, no one knew who they were. And with no indy cred or defined character to fall back on, they stumbled out of the gate.

What we saw last night gives this group a chance to have depth to their characters. And hopefully, it translates to the ring.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, if they add new members, their gear is somewhere between Uno and Grayson because I think one of the weird things about The Dark Order is that they dress completely differently. Like if Peter Avalon joins, he could wear a mask and a loin cloth. It would help the visual symmetry a lot


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm not good with faces - not sure if it's this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that’s him


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I actually skipped that video or whatever it was. For some reason I dont want to give them a chance. The fat guy with the overflow in estrogen doesnt do it for me.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I had been tuning out their segments, they just seem like huge cornballs but that promo was fantastic, so I might give them a chance now.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

I love how factions or alliances naturally happen in aew. Like best friends and oc. Was trying to figure out who would work well with th dark order that hasn’t been winning a lot, and I thought of jimmy havoc?? This he fits, don’t put him under a mask, and he can talk on the mic. The power in numbers may make him come across as more of a threat?? Thoughts


----------



## Cc_ (Oct 12, 2019)

MontyCora said:


> I can't believe they FINALLY did a thing with the Dark Order that I actually liked.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

bdon said:


> On BTE, Avalon and Leva have hinted at hating the Librarian gimmick. Luchasaurus squashes Avalon last night. Luchasaurus wiped the floor with Dark Order last week.
> 
> Avalon joining would be good story-telling.


Avalon is the one who hates it. Leva loves the gimmick.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> > On BTE, Avalon and Leva have hinted at hating the Librarian gimmick. Luchasaurus squashes Avalon last night. Luchasaurus wiped the floor with Dark Order last week.
> ...


Oh yeah. That’s right. She keeps coming in right behind him and thanking the guys for the gimmick. 

Either way, Avalon is due to #JOINDARKORDER.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Intimidator3 said:


> James Hurley said:
> 
> 
> > This is what they need, someone to join them.
> ...


im trying to imagine Kenny Omega joining this cult

It would certainly be unexpected. But I can see it working. Dark Omega all black and twisted? Yeah I wanna see this.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

It's clearly the right way to go, but I'm afraid it's too late for the gimmick.


----------



## cease2exist (Apr 16, 2014)

It's a step in the right direction and if anything it answers my criticism of them not explaining the "why" with anything. Good job on their behalf.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 9, 2018)

I like the direction but have one slight quibble: the name should be changed from the Dark Order to, simply, ‘the Order’. I mean, that vignette shows that they’re offering hope to the downtrodden so they should, realistically, view themselves as the good guys and drop the ‘dark’ aspect of the name. This is just a minor quibble, though. I like the direction and think it has plenty of potential.

I think Kenny is a likely candidate to join. His current run of losses suggest that he’s the right character to need their guidance.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I like the direction but have one slight quibble: the name should be changed from the Dark Order to, simply, ‘the Order’. I mean, that vignette shows that they’re offering hope to the downtrodden so they should, realistically, view themselves as the good guys and drop the ‘dark’ aspect of the name. This is just a minor quibble, though. I like the direction and think it has plenty of potential.
> 
> I think Kenny is a likely candidate to join. His current run of losses suggest that he’s the right character to need their guidance.


I agree with the name, which tells me this wasn't the initial direction planned. But what's done is done now and just dropping it and forgetting it would be very WWE. Just have the founder's last name be Dark, or make it D.A.R.K. Order and come up with something creative for the acronym, or even the founder's initials.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Typical Indy trash tag team. 

But every company needs a few womens matches and shit tag teams to provide time for piss breaks.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I actually really like the Dark Order, they're a good heel team in the ring and I enjoy the gimmick. But I totally get why some people don't. Thing is, they would be totally fitting in something like Lucha Underground where over the top supernatural and demonic gimmicks are the norm. Here in AEW where most of the roster is just regular guys, having a Legion of Doom is just kind of weird. I like cheesy and weird gimmicks and things but I know I'm in the minority and even I think their gimmick stands out like a sore thumb, with a few others. Thing is AEW is still only like 2 months old so they're still trying to figure out what fits and what doesn't. You got a huge asshole like MJF and Jericho who are just normal guys on the same roster as some goblin king type of gimmick and it just seems too unfitting to the more down to Earth canon AEW is trying to present. 


But that said I thought that promotional video was fantastic and instantly made Dark Order both more interesting and fit perfectly in AEW. It's not some supernatural mind control style gimmick, it's a cult. They could do a lot with this. And it's great to see AEW try and fix stuff that isn't working rather than toss them to the side because they are good workers. Next up to fix is the guy who thinks he's a Dinosaur.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> Typical Indy trash tag team.
> 
> But every company needs a few womens matches and shit tag teams to provide time for piss breaks.


I use the Women's division for my piss breaks personally lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199880708422033408
I wonder if Gage is creatively behind these videos. Quality stuff here. This one felt/looked more like a movie even.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Loved last night segment, made them come of sorta sinister. They are well filmed and creepy, love the culty feel. Shows a what a segment or two will do for a talent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

My sister doesn't watch wrestling but she was passing through when the segment aired. She actually liked it, so then I showed her the one from last week. Great stuff so far from The Dark Order.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199880708422033408
> I wonder if Gage is creatively behind these videos. Quality stuff here. This one felt/looked more like a movie even.


Nick Mondo and Comeback Studios plus Kevin Sullivan are responsibles for that work.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"We could be anyone or anything..."

Accidents become questioned, coincidences become conspiracies. The camera man gets in the way during a Dark Order match - are they Dark Order or was it an honest mistake, the referee botches a call that costs a team ranked higher than Uno/Grayson a match and a spot in the rankings - bad call or ulterior motive? Feuding with Dark Order and miss your flight and arrive late and not time to get ready - airline mix-up or member of Dark Order messing with you.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> Nick Mondo and Comeback Studios plus Kevin Sullivan are responsibles for that work.


I meant Mondo when I wrote Gage. Brainfart.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Another great little package and it convinced me, I went to Joindarkorder.com and fully expect it to change my life!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dark Order is worming its way in all facets of media and I LOVE IT!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

.... were we really all complaining about these guys like 2 months ago?

now i can’t wait to see them again ?‍♂


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> The Dark Order is worming its way in all facets of media and I LOVE IT!


Ok this is impressive. This is guerrilla marketing. You love to see it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

This shit is going to blow up at some point.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

I want them to recruit a legit badass like PAC or someone who no one wants to fuck with. Then I'll start taking them seriously in the ring. But don't get me wrong... these vignettes are gold and are winning me over.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This is some of the best creative in the industry just now for me. Just need to bring in a big name to legitimise it. Whoever thought and produced this huge pat in the back! I even went on website and tempted to sign up to see what they reply with! Has anyone tried?!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

PAC is winning big on his own. Omega is winning, even if not the big one. I think it would be a mistake for Omega to join, even for Hangman to join. I'm not sold on Dark Order being any more than a midcard act. I mean Uno and Grayson are a tag team afterall - and so far they're going to add another tag team with Silver and his jobber partner. 

Maybe somebody like Brodie Lee, but I suspect he's done with that kind of stuff as he's been doing that his whole wwe run, either with Bray or with Rowan in a big hammer tag team. He probably wants to do something solo and of his control. 

What about Killer Kross - that could be potentially VERY INTERESTING. Might not be the character he wants either, but if they have big plans for it who knows. AEW being able to sell him on a total "script" as part of their sell might help convince him to sign over WWE who will probably just put him in NXT and way "we really like you".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well Page and Daniels seems to be interested by the dark order.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Dark Order went from shit to utter intriguing television I will admit, these commercials and cross genre marketing is genius! This marketing alone has almost made me forget how forgettable they actually were previously.

This is how you fix something without trying to repackage it, just build on in, and develop. The key word being 'develop'.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Daniels would add nothing if he joined as a focal point in any way. 

On an aside I wonder if Uno is spending his time off television getting into better shape. Probably over a month since they've been on television now.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks like Silver and Reynolds might be joining plus I think Nak might be interested based on the latest BTE.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

This has Vince Russo written all over it.

We know he's worked as secret consultant before. His son works there. It's the only thing Russo puts over when reviewing the show. And Cody has been providing free publicity to the Russo Brand on twitter every week.

Just throwing it out there, no inside info.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

IronMan8 said:


> This has Vince Russo written all over it.
> 
> We know he's worked as secret consultant before. His son works there. It's the only thing Russo puts over when reviewing the show. And Cody has been providing free publicity to the Russo Brand on twitter every week.
> 
> Just throwing it out there, no inside info.


So Russo secret consultant and Meltzer on pay roll? I love the conspiracy theories. His son doesn't work anywhere near creative. FWIW a lot of the reviewers of the show like what their doing with Dark Order. I watch the Fightful and wrestling Inc review after the show every week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think if anybody it's Nick Mondo who is likely behind the new Dark Order direction. I'm not sold on it yet. It's seemingly down playing Uno and Grayson now, like they're looking for a new leader/focal point. And now they're adding Silver and Reynolds - jobbers. 

It would have been different to have a tag team as the leader(s) of a faction with an army of singles wrestlers acting under them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cutler was definitely the 3rd guy holding Matt’s head - in the purple mask

he joined - which makes sense with the DO doing all the broadcast interruptions on BTE and here


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

And he should have been the reveal last night for at least some impact from the angle over to nondescript jobbers joining and it supposedly being a big year end closer.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> And he should have been the reveal last night for at least some impact from the angle over to *nondescript jobbers joining and it supposedly being a big year end closer.*


The angle was not about them….

It was about The Dark Order looking strong.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I liked what they did last night. I’ve been wondering how they would make their return to Dynamite after not being on for a few weeks and the promos being so good. I was thinking some random tag match wouldn’t do it justice. But beating down the elite and the tag champs worked. And the initiation thing was good too and added a little bit to it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Intimidator3 said:


> I liked what they did last night. I’ve been wondering how they would make their return to Dynamite after not being on for a few weeks and the promos being so good. I was thinking some random tag match wouldn’t do it justice. But beating down the elite and the tag champs worked. And the initiation thing was good too and added a little bit to it.


How dare you like it ?!


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cutler was definitely the 3rd guy holding Matt’s head - in the purple mask
> 
> he joined - which makes sense with the DO doing all the broadcast interruptions on BTE and here


Yea I noticed he handed purple masks to Reynolds and Silver to distinguish the wrestlers from the extras. There was another guy in a purple mask too and looking back it does look like Cutler's body type.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> How dare you like it ?!


I’ll try and add more negativity in my next post to get in line with the forum lol.

I like Evil Uno on the mic too. He made me laugh awhile back when he called Marko Stunt a man of small stature.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad that the Dark Order will make a good stop gap between the eventual collision between the Elite and Inner Circle. I think there will be way more reveals as to who is in the Dark Order, maybe Brandon Cutler and even Brandi Rhodes could be the true mastermind behind it all for the ultimate twist.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1207672693027418112


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^These guys don't have any experience working on camera and probably thought it would just get lost in the chaos. Whole show was sloppy as shit. Only save here would be that creeper has second thoughts and/or is a spy and was faking taking part in the attack or something and for that story to work the punches would have to be really fake in order to separate them from worked punches that are supposed to be real.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

He must’ve trained at the same place as Cain Velasquez lol.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Guys this happen for every big brawl or beatdown.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the obvious problem with the dark order is how unintimidating their masks are. Imagine if they had the cracked sheep mask that Rowan used to wear or even Blade's mask. Nah. Just some generic luchador getup.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

So I watched the end of Dynamite again and didn't really notice the soft hits. There was so much going on but I did enjoy it. Also that was 100% Brandon Cutler with the only other purple mask on. Purple is probably for guys you know where as green is for no ones.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I thought it would be like the Aces & 8's where they would slowly reveal the members, but it seems like it's a bunch of guys in training and they are just adding in more guys as they go and masking them.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The sloppy punches were nothing really. Every royal rumble has this stuff in it. The point was it was a big melee I'd bet hardly anyone noticed that without having it pointed out to them. It's also quite believable in the script as thee followers are not crack wrestlers they are like brainwashed zombie like dudes so it all fits fine.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

This angle is wrestlecrap defined. 


The kinda stuff you'd be embarressed to show your friends.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

What if they were to become a force to be reckoned with and took control over AEW Dark? Kind of like how NWO took over WCW. But they need a legit MADE MAN. They need someone with real starpower as the leader


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

I just rewatched the ending again on YouTube .... at least it left me wondering WTF this is all leading to.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Does anyone know who Evil Uno is? like is it a known wrestler repackaged or a completely new guy?

EDIT: nvm I looked on wikipedia is dude that's been in ROH among other places.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Can see Adam Page or Killer Kross being revealed as high up member of the Order, ether would certainly give them much needed legitimacy in the eyes of the fans and make them more threatening to the main event guys. Looking forward to seeing how it plays out, after a bad start it great that AEW are addressing the flaws with the gimmick and running with it.


----------

